# Tank footprint question



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey Hey
what tank size would be the best for 5-10 RBP's? a 48"x24" 150g or a 72"x18" 150g?

Thanks

-BSM


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Go with the 72"x18" Its has more surface area.


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks MPower. I was considering that one for that exact reason, but being only 18" wide i though a fish that can grow to be 12" would have no room to turn around and swim. 
Thats why i was considering the 24" tank. I wish a 24" x 24"tall tank was available locally

-BSM


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Even at 12in they will have still have room to turn around in a 18in wide tank. You don't have to worry about. As for a tank you might want to check out some acrylic places and have them build your tank. It was cheaper doing that than buying a tank from a lfs.


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

MPower said:


> Even at 12in they will have still have room to turn around in a 18in wide tank. You don't have to worry about. As for a tank you might want to check out some acrylic places and have them build your tank. It was cheaper doing that than buying a tank from a lfs.


Even at speed? i won't have to worry about them running into the glass? ??? even all 5 of them at full size?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a 12in rhom morph and he doesn't hit the glass when chasing danios. He is in a 75g 18in wide. Even my 125 with my 10in rb. He never bangs on the wall. The only time when they get a big chin is when they are in a tank too small. Just this past week I saw a 12in black in a 55g. His chin was huge. The 55g is only 12-13in wide. As long as there is atleast 4in of turning room they will be fine.


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

MPower said:


> I have a 12in rhom morph and he doesn't hit the glass when chasing danios. He is in a 75g 18in wide. Even my 125 with my 10in rb. He never bangs on the wall. The only time when they get a big chin is when they are in a tank too small. Just this past week I saw a 12in black in a 55g. His chin was huge. The 55g is only 12-13in wide. As long as there is atleast 4in of turning room they will be fine.


Thanks MPower I appreciate the help. But due to the fact that i got laid off today i'll have to postpone this investment..









-BSM


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

sorry to hear that xj


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

hope they bring you back soon


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks for the support Nitro and Ba. If they don't call me back i'll just have to go back to school, :veryangry: learn a shitload more, and get a much better paying job :rockin:

Peace
-BSM


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

MPower said:


> The only time when they get a big chin is when they are in a tank too small.


Not true, My 10" rhom now has a chimple and he is in a 75. The reason for this is that I moved my pygo tank into "his" room and he is constantly trying to get at them. He never had one before, and it is not that bad, but it is due his aggression towards my other fish.

Sorry to hear about he job man, but maybe it is a good thing if you go back to school. If you can afford it, go for the education, it will pay off in the long run. Good luck.


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

hey Grosse, good thing P's can't fly, or you'll see that Rhom on the ground sometime. oh2: Must be pretty amusing having that baby pacing back and forth through the tank trying to get to the others. 
I took notice to how active the Rhoms are at a LFS. He was Pacing back and forth pretty fast. Had a chimple that was falling off his face! While the Gold (spilo?) was just chilling beside the rock, in the next tank. I know which one would be much more entertaining to have.

-BSM


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

xjfella95 said:


> hey Grosse, good thing P's can't fly, or you'll see that Rhom on the ground sometime. oh2: Must be pretty amusing having that baby pacing back and forth through the tank trying to get to the others.


I have a very heavy home made canopy which he has hit a few times and it is about 6" off the water level. He does look pissed off all the time and he goes from top to bottom like he is looking for a way to get to them.


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

Where's the other tank in relation to the Rhoms?

Your Rhom seems pretty aggressive. What kind of precautions do you take when you clean the tank?

-BSM


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

xjfella95 said:


> Where's the other tank in relation to the Rhoms?
> 
> Your Rhom seems pretty aggressive. What kind of precautions do you take when you clean the tank?
> 
> -BSM


The tanks are kind of in an "L" shape with a small gap between them. When cleaning, I just keep an eye on him. He has gone after the python tube a few times but not a real quick, he just kind of bumps it, so as long as I watch him its fine.


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

:rockin:


----------

